# One man flip?



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Luvdayoop said:


> View attachment 236632
> View attachment 236631
> View attachment 236630
> View attachment 236629
> Thanks everybody. Ended up going to Franks Friday, and went with the Eskimo Quickflip 1 for $199 seemed to be better quality than the Shappell to me. Got the cover for free, bought the runners at 10% off, and the Strikemaster Glide-Lite sled to serve as my seat, fish bucket, vexilar, bait/tackle, rod, and tip up storage. Fits perfect in the sled, with room still in back and on both sides. Franks price matched the Glide-lite to $61.99 down from $79.99 Can't wait to get out.


I like da glide - lite seating storage arangements that's a kick ass idear captain.nice setup shouldn't be long out dare till ya get the new setup out enjoy captain


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Haha thanks, just gotta add the half padded bucket top seat so I can drop those fish right behind my back without getting up, some LED strip lights, cargo net, and of course a beverage holder. I like the fact I can take that glide lite out of shanty and hole hop with all my gear if I want to. Plus I wasn't too crazy about the seating that came with any of the one mans I sat in. Can't take credit for the idea though, saw someone else using it.


----------

